# Obsession



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I like to keep a photo record of belongings for insurance purposes, in case, Heaven forbid, something bad happens and I have to replace. And OK, I have to admit...I have an obsession. As much as I love to fish, when I'm NOT fishing, I enjoy the tools of the trade. I'll get the rods out tomorrow for a pic, but for now, the reels. Anybody else have this infliction?









And of course, after I snapped the picture and put them all away, I discovered a couple more My first obsession for collecting was the black "graphite" reels from the 80's - spinning reels. I really like the Abu Garcia GT series, the Shimano FX (first series), and the Browning reels. Back in the day, I always wanted one of those Browning reels, but I never did get one because they were priced too high. I think they were around $35 if I remember correctly. Mid 90's brought the Shimano Sustain, and when I first saw the price on those, I about had a heart attack... Things change.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't have it as bad as you do, but it's growing. Just yesterday I was at a hunting/fishing store eyeing down a few cheap Okuma and Fenwick 5 and 6wts. I have no need for the rods, I already have some 5 and 6wts(expensive ones at that), but.....

And a couple weeks ago I managed to pick up a Cabela's rod on sale for $30. Don't _need_ that rod either.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear ya' on that too. I wish Cabela's would close their bargain cave. I keep eyeballing the Cabela's WRx in a size 2/3 that is on a KILLER sale....the one made by Lamson. I don't need another lightweight reel, especially a lightweight reel with a sealed drag, but it sure is purty and a well built machine....


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

That bargain cave will be the end of me. Just now I ordered their 9'6" 3wt CZN that was on sale. Now I need a reel to go with it, might have to check out the one you mentioned. I really need to get on the water soon or else my house will turn into a fly shop


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I believe I saw a Gloomis Adventure reel in the photo.....I have 1 for my 3wt.....awesome reel....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fishinnick said:


> That bargain cave will be the end of me. Just now I ordered their 9'6" 3wt CZN that was on sale. Now I need a reel to go with it, might have to check out the one you mentioned. I really need to get on the water soon or else my house will turn into a fly shop


You may want a bit heavier reel for that 9'6 3wt. With that long of a rod, and that light of a reel, it might be a bit tip-heavy.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> I believe I saw a Gloomis Adventure reel in the photo.....I have 1 for my 3wt.....awesome reel....


Good eye, and very close. It is the Gloomis Venture 7. The Venture line replaced the Adventure line. Unfortunately, the reel doesn't see much play any more since I rarely fish over a 4wt.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

sbreech said:


> Good eye, and very close. It is the Gloomis Venture 7. The Venture line replaced the Adventure line. Unfortunately, the reel doesn't see much play any more since I rarely fish over a 4wt.


Rarely fish over a 4wt..!!! I fish 2-4wt a lot for trout when I nymph fish ....but when I use streamers I need a 6 or a 7wt to handle the sinking tip line a large streamers I use for trout and smallmouth.....I was throwing a 7wt today on the Mad with 10ft sinking head and a streamer that would have measured 6+'' long....I get the addiction to light stuff ...but some days you need to ring the dinner bell or get pretty aggressive and my 4wt or 5wt wouldn't fit the bill......


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> Rarely fish over a 4wt..!!! I fish 2-4wt a lot for trout when I nymph fish ....but when I use streamers I need a 6 or a 7wt to handle the sinking tip line a large streamers I use for trout and smallmouth.....I was throwing a 7wt today on the Mad with 10ft sinking head and a streamer that would have measured 6+'' long....I get the addiction to light stuff ...but some days you need to ring the dinner bell or get pretty aggressive and my 4wt or 5wt wouldn't fit the bill......


I didn't say I NEVER fish heavier. This summer, I'll be hitting the surf on the Gulf with an 8wt Helios 2 or a 10' 4wt Helios 2 for some real fun.  Of course, the 10' 4wt is going to have a much larger reel - a Bauer 3 holding a couple hundred yards of backing (mainly to balance the longer rod), but it's going to be fun. I'm hoping to get into some snook or some smaller shark back off the reef. I am glad that you talk about the heavier weight rods with reference to casting bigger / heavier / wind resistant flies rather than being like so man that think the rod is more for the fish your targeting (which, to a point, can hold some merit, but not a whole lot)


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

sbreech said:


> And of course, *after I snapped the picture and put them all away*, I discovered a couple more My first obsession for collecting was the black "graphite" reels from the 80's - spinning reels. I really like the Abu Garcia GT series, the Shimano FX (first series), and the Browning reels. Back in the day, I always wanted one of those Browning reels, but I never did get one because they were priced too high. I think they were around $35 if I remember correctly. Mid 90's brought the Shimano Sustain, and when I first saw the price on those, I about had a heart attack... Things change.




I too would put them away after taking a picture of them. If my wife ever discovered such a cache of reels, my fishing days very well could be over!!!! LOL! Actually, that is an impressive assortment of reels you have there my friend.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My obsession with fly rods isn't AS bad as it is with reels. I think I'm just intrigued with the mechanical aspect of reels.

000 - 3wt :
Sage TXL 000wt
Cabela's Clear Creek 1wt
Orvis Superfine Trout Bum 2wt
Redington CT 2wt
Lacrosse Custom 2wt
Orvis Superfine Touch 3wt
Redington CT 3wt
Cabela's CGR 3wt
G.Loomis PRO4x 3wt










4wt - 8wt : 
Orvis Superfine 4wt
Orvis Helios2 4wt
Loop Multi 5wt
St. Croix Triumph 5wt
Sage Vantage 6wt
Redington CT 6wt
Orvis Helios ZG 8wt
St. Croix Rio Santo 8wt


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Throw the rods in, not only would my fishing days be done, she would probably whip me to death with that collection!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, what a line-up you have there!



sbreech said:


> You may want a bit heavier reel for that 9'6 3wt. With that long of a rod, and that light of a reel, it might be a bit tip-heavy.


I didn't think of that.....thanks for the heads up. Didn't realize how light that reel was.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

flyman01 said:


> Throw the rods in, not only would my fishing days be done, she would probably whip me to death with that collection!


Hahaha! She says fishing keeps me out of trouble, and I ALMOST NEVER pay full price. My best find was an Orvis Superfine in tube, at a THRIFT STORE, for $7.97.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

sbreech said:


> I didn't say I NEVER fish heavier. This summer, I'll be hitting the surf on the Gulf with an 8wt Helios 2 or a 10' 4wt Helios 2 for some real fun.  Of course, the 10' 4wt is going to have a much larger reel - a Bauer 3 holding a couple hundred yards of backing (mainly to balance the longer rod), but it's going to be fun. I'm hoping to get into some snook or some smaller shark back off the reef. I am glad that you talk about the heavier weight rods with reference to casting bigger / heavier / wind resistant flies rather than being like so man that think the rod is more for the fish your targeting (which, to a point, can hold some merit, but not a whole lot)



I do at times try to match the rod to the fish....and conditions....I will how ever aat times fish a 5wt for smallies when I am throwing the more typical size fly's....size 4 clouser's and such .....but the 5wt I speak of is a fast rod and capable of fishing sink tips......on today outing I used a 7wt on the Mad because I was fishing a 10' fast sinking tip and very large streamers.....articulated Kelly Galloup style flys ......I could have possible used a 6wt but the 7 handled the set up much better.....If I where nymphing using idicators and split shot a 5wt performs nicely.....I believe it is far more productive to match the rod to the way you are fishing first and the fish second....within reason of course.....I wouldnt think of fishing chrome with a 4wt even when fishing nymphs ....nor would I chase carp with anything less than a 6wt.....it all just depends.....my lightest rod is a 2wt , it will handle nymphs and split shot but I only use it on the upper sections of the Mad where casting distance is short and drift control is not as challenging , but only because of distance .....funny thing is even a 12-14 '' trout will put a good bend in a 7wt when he take the fight out into the main current channel......Most of my streamer fishing is using larger flys than what most use ...so it takes the bigger rod to get it done.....its all a balancing act....


----------

